# Color of the name



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If your a moderator / admin - you will have a bold blue name

IF your a regular member - you will have a regular blue name

if your a devoted fish member - you will have a light blue name

so... here is my question

what if the name is in grey color - ???? what is it suppose to mean ????

or am I seeing things??? 

Just curious!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Light gray indicates a member who has been banned, either permanently or temporarily.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually not all mods have their names in the bold blue.

Black is for the site admins


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

cool! now we know who is disliked!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

As I recall with these types of forums you can set certain "statuses" ie. mod, banned etc. to automatically denote a colour or you can just have a status grant a privilege and then do the colours manually or a mix of the two. Probably for banned people it is auto-gray and for mods it is manual.


----------

